#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Gefeliciteerd Marokko

## Mark

Goed gedaan  :Smilie: 
Bye bye kut ronaldo lekker janken

----------


## gadjo dilo

Top gespeeld door onze krijgers. Ze gaan gewoon voor de titel. Vanavond wint Frankrijk van die kut Britten. Dan wordt t een leuke onderonsje met Le France.

----------


## gadjo dilo

Nu ff een paar autos in de brand zetten voor de wedstrijd begint

----------


## Mark

Nu hoop ik op een finale Kroati - Marokko

----------


## SportFreak

Bedankt 

Sorry dat ik te weinig aan het posten ben..geen tijd 

Ik geniet er van..Marokko laat het beste in ons naar boven halen..door als team te voetballen en door goed te verdedigen en door het vuur te gaan voor heel Marokko en voor de fans en voor de Arabische wereld en voor Afrika

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Top gespeeld door onze krijgers. Ze gaan gewoon voor de titel. Vanavond wint Frankrijk van die kut Britten. Dan wordt t een leuke onderonsje met Le France.


Top gespeeld? Ze hadden geluk dat de meeste voorzetten van Portugal waardeloos waren. Als je alleen op statestieken zou kijken zou je denken dat Marokko met grote cijfers had verloren. 27% bal bezit, 42 aanvallen tegenover 156 aanvallen voor Portugal om maar een paar dingen te noemen

----------


## gadjo dilo

> Top gespeeld? Ze hadden geluk dat de meeste voorzetten van Portugal waardeloos waren. Als je alleen op statestieken zou kijken zou je denken dat Marokko met grote cijfers had verloren. 27% bal bezit, 42 aanvallen tegenover 156 aanvallen voor Portugal om maar een paar dingen te noemen


Dat is toch top gespeeld. Een sterke 1-0 overwinning binnen de reguliere tijd. Geen enkele tegendoelpunt over alle wedstrijden. 
Prachtige combinaties, goed verdedigend werk inclusief keeper. Kun je niets van zeggen als voetbalkenner. Statistieken kun je reet mee afvegen. Iedereen die gekeken heeft weet dat Marokko het dik heeft verdient. 

Over Nederland valt genoeg te zeggen. Hoop overschatte voetballers of overgewaardeerde spelers. Niet in vorm of gewoon niet de kwaliteit hebben als men zegt. Loewietje is gebombardeerd tot voetbal God die het allemaal wel zou weten. Ik zag het niet.
Nederlandse elftal zou eerder door kunnen voor middenmoot eredivisie. Wat ik heel erg jammer vind uiteraard. Had ze meer gegund

----------


## duude

> Top gespeeld door onze krijgers. Ze gaan gewoon voor de titel. Vanavond wint Frankrijk van die kut Britten. Dan wordt t een leuke onderonsje met Le France.


Als we naar de feiten kijken dan kunnen we inderdaad zeggen dat ze supergoed gespeeld hebben. Misgunners betrekken de statistieken erbij. Met statistieken alleen kom je niet verder en gebleken. De beste wint. Klaar

----------


## gadjo dilo

> Als we naar de feiten kijken dan kunnen we inderdaad zeggen dat ze supergoed gespeeld hebben. Misgunners betrekken de statistieken erbij. Met statistieken alleen kom je niet verder en gebleken. De beste wint. Klaar


Ja je zou het ook kunnen omdraaien. Veel balbezit en weinig mee kunnen. Statistieken in deze zegt wat over de verdediging van Marokko, mocht dat nog niet opgevallen zijn in het spel.

----------


## duude

Precies, chapeau voor de Atlas Leuuwen. Ook een feit. Niet te breken dus.

----------


## gadjo dilo

Ik zie ze wel winnen van Le France. Hoewel dat een geweldig selectie is zag ik ze gister nog niet zwaar overtuigen. Mbappe driebubbel dekken en eventueel mogelijk een subtiele overtreding op zijn enkels vroeg in de wedstrijd. 😎

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Dat is toch top gespeeld. Een sterke 1-0 overwinning binnen de reguliere tijd. Geen enkele tegendoelpunt over alle wedstrijden. 
> Prachtige combinaties, goed verdedigend werk inclusief keeper. Kun je niets van zeggen als voetbalkenner. Statistieken kun je reet mee afvegen. Iedereen die gekeken heeft weet dat Marokko het dik heeft verdient. 
> 
> Over Nederland valt genoeg te zeggen. Hoop overschatte voetballers of overgewaardeerde spelers. Niet in vorm of gewoon niet de kwaliteit hebben als men zegt. Loewietje is gebombardeerd tot voetbal God die het allemaal wel zou weten. Ik zag het niet.
> Nederlandse elftal zou eerder door kunnen voor middenmoot eredivisie. Wat ik heel erg jammer vind uiteraard. Had ze meer gegund


Nederland heeft inderdaad verschrikkelijk gespeeld. Denk dat als ze gewoon aanvallend hadden gespeeld dat ze van Argentini hadden kunnen winnen. En als je van defensief en countervoetbal houdt heeft Marokko het goed gedaan ja. Ik hou meer van aanvallend voetbal.

----------


## Oiseau

> Nederland heeft inderdaad verschrikkelijk gespeeld. Denk dat als ze gewoon aanvallend hadden gespeeld dat ze van Argentini hadden kunnen winnen. En als je van defensief en countervoetbal houdt heeft Marokko het goed gedaan ja. Ik hou meer van aanvallend voetbal.


De Fransen zeggen: met "als"/indien kun je Parijs in een flesje stoppen ( avec des si on mettrait Paris en bouteille)
Wat jou betreft Nederlandertje : je houdt meer van dom agressief provoceren ... 
Je houdt van verliezen zou van gaal gezegd hebben.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> De Fransen zeggen: met "als"/indien kun je Parijs in een flesje stoppen ( avec des si on mettrait Paris en bouteille)
> Wat jou betreft Nederlandertje : je houdt meer van dom agressief provoceren ... 
> Je houdt van verliezen zou van gaal gezegd hebben.


Ik ga liever aanvallend ten onder ja.

----------


## Oiseau

> Ik ga liever aanvallend ten onder ja.


Je blijft je hier toch verdedigen.
Je bent van Duitse bloed.

----------


## gadjo dilo

> Ik ga liever aanvallend ten onder ja.


Oranje is niet door en niet aanvallend gespeeld, of berhaupt gevoetbald. Marokko heeft beter aangevallen tegen veel betere landen. Wat wil je precies zeggen? Als je tegen landen speelt als Ecuador Qatar Vs en Senegal dan kun je gerust 90min in hun 16 spelen. Dan nog was samba voetbal nergens te bekennen. 
Oranje heeft helaas een slecht WK gespeeld. Accepteer het.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Bedankt 
> 
> Sorry dat ik te weinig aan het posten ben..geen tijd 
> 
> Ik geniet er van..Marokko laat het beste in ons naar boven halen..door als team te voetballen en door goed te verdedigen en door het vuur te gaan voor heel Marokko en voor de fans en voor de Arabische wereld en voor Afrika


Hopelijk heb je het heel erg naar je zin gehad, en je laatse zin is prachtig en inspirerend!

----------


## Samir75017

Africa ? Probably. But Black Africans in France were supporting France, not Morocco. Just because they see Black players in the French team. 

They are hopeless. Bounty = black from outside. White inside.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Africa ? Probably. But Black Africans in France were supporting France, not Morocco. Just because they see Black players in the French team. 
> 
> They are hopeless. Bounty = black from outside. White inside.


Dat laatste is niet helemaal eerlijk, Sammy. Ook in Marokko worden er blijkbaar zwarte bewoners behoorlijk gediscrimineerd. Waarom zouden die zogenaamde bounties van je dan de Marokkaanse ploeg 'moeten' supporteren?



https://dekanttekening.nl/wereld/mar...in-ontkenning/

----------


## SportFreak

> .
> 
> 
> Hopelijk heb je het heel erg naar je zin gehad, en je laatse zin is prachtig en inspirerend!



Choukran..echt een prachtige wk mee gemaakt ..nog 1 wedstrijd en daarna naar huis

----------

